# Door Ajar light on dash won't go away.



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, I know this is fairly common on b13's... My step sis's XE had the same problem as my new SE-R...

What's the easiest way to get rid of this? I've though about putting black duct tape on the door sensor, but that's a crappy solution...

Any ideas?

Anyone know the cost of a new door sensor with the rubber that is still good?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Yeah, that happened to mine. Check this out, this is what I did. Go get a little cotton ball and take off the rubber over the sensor. Stuff a little bit of the cotton ball in there (Trust me, you'd be surprised at how little you need) and then put the rubber piece back on. Then push it by hand to make sure you have enough or too much. Worked like a charm for me.


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

Take a screwdriver and undo the door jam, both sides, on your frame(not the door itself). Loosen all the way, then tighten them. I had the same problem with my '91 and this worked like a charm. What's probably happening and is endemic to our cars, is that your door is starting to sag a bit. Readjusting and tightening the above will allow your door to sit in the frame straighter.... no need to tape over the sensor.

Later,
Mark


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

I think my problem, from reading this, is that the rubber over the actual plunger for the sensor is gone. It rotted and left a while back, it seems.

Can I buy just the rubber that cover's the door sensor from Nissan, or make my own? Any suggestions.

The door hinged feel great. They are actually the tightest shutting, and most solid sounding Sentra door I've ever closed.

I gues it COULD be sag, but I'd put my money on the lack of the rubber cover first.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

You can buy the rubber switch covers from Nissan. Without looking at the receipt I think they were about $7.00 US each. The switches were something like $35! I took mine apart and cleaned it. It was corroded from being exposed to the weather due to the broken rubber cover.


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

The switches on my car work fine... I can push on it, and the door dinger shuts it's piehole 

I just need to get the damn light to turn off when I'm in the car!

To Nissan I go for some new covers!

Thanks, man.


----------



## displaytech (Jul 14, 2005)

I had this same problem with my 89 Camry it was a four door and the back passenger door sensor went bad on it. Simple fix, I just went to the junkyard and got a sensor. The guy running the salvage yard didn't even know what it was when I asked him how much he said take it. Anyways with some wiretaps I was able to get that fixed. 

Now I think about it my old Blazer had the same problem on the back glass where the liftgate is, I just removed the sensor all together.

Hope this helps

Leland


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i just slam my door very hard. or drive with the light on (im soooo used to it )


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

tighten the door catch (the thing the lock locks to)

also, why did you bring back a thread from 02? this is a 3 year old thread.......


----------



## displaytech (Jul 14, 2005)

pete? said:


> tighten the door catch (the thing the lock locks to)
> 
> also, why did you bring back a thread from 02? this is a 3 year old thread.......



Just wanted to share my expierence to the collective mind. But of course I should have noticed the age of the thread. Sorry I wasn't paying attention to that.

Leland


----------



## displaytech (Jul 14, 2005)

Ok I figured out why my light kept coming on radomly on my Sentra, and Pete was right for an extent. You know the rubber on the catch apparently mine was worn which makes the door especially loose so I just unscrewed mine and reversed it until I can go and get another one from the dealer. ($25) 

Just figure I would add a little bit to that.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hmmm interesting. 

i have since replaced my door hinges and the door sites pretty well (its not sagging buts its to far forward! oh well) and i have pushed the door catch as far "in" as i could (i replaced the counter sink screws for flat head bolts so i could get more adjustment. the rubber on the catch was coming off so i pulled it off completly and the light still wont turn off. ill pick up a new door catch and see if that helps. thanks for the insight :cheers:


----------

